# Battlefield 3: Closed Alpha Trial-Start - offizielle Systemanforderungen - Videos aus der Alpha



## TheKhoaNguyen (20. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Closed Alpha Trial-Start und erste offizielle Systemanforderungen von DICE* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Closed Alpha Trial-Start und erste offizielle Systemanforderungen von DICE


----------



## Skaty12 (20. Juli 2011)

Whoo!


----------



## mimc1 (20. Juli 2011)

Gefällt soweit


----------



## cooldine (20. Juli 2011)

toll, jetzt muss man ausser Steam noch irgendein scheiss-origin-programm installieren, dass noch mehr RAM frisst. Ganz toll!!!


----------



## qonTrixz (20. Juli 2011)

cooldine schrieb:


> toll, jetzt muss man ausser Steam noch irgendein scheiss-origin-programm installieren, dass noch mehr RAM frisst. Ganz toll!!!


 Im finalen Spiel muss man das Programm nicht zum spielen gestarted haben.


----------



## MA (20. Juli 2011)

4gb ram  das ist rekord


----------



## cooldine (20. Juli 2011)

qonTrixz schrieb:


> Im finalen Spiel muss man das Programm nicht zum spielen gestarted haben.


 
ok, sry, dann ziehe ich meine Aussage zurück...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. Juli 2011)

jetz wollen die einen son EA origin scheiß unterjubeln? 
die server werden eh wieder zusammenbrechen + connection error und lags in massen geben wie beim verhypten drecks bc2


----------



## JerrY1992 (20. Juli 2011)

wooooaaaahh keine mail bekommen?


----------



## Skaty12 (20. Juli 2011)

Ja toll, will mich anmelden und da fällt mir ein: meine CD Keys für den Veteranen Status haben schon vor einem Jahr nicht geklappt...


----------



## MA (20. Juli 2011)

JerrY1992 schrieb:


> wooooaaaahh keine mail bekommen?


 warum soltest du auch ? has du alles was man dafür haben muss ?


----------



## Chronik (20. Juli 2011)

qonTrixz schrieb:


> Im finalen Spiel muss man das Programm nicht zum spielen gestarted haben.


 
Woher willsten das wissen. Entschuldige das ich da nicht so das auge trauf hab Steam reicht mir persönlich völlig aus.

Zu den Systemanforderungen: 4 Ram sind schon heftig aber mich juckts nicht^^
"broadband connection" wenn das heißt das ADSL (DSL 6000) reich, geht alles klar. Das bleibt ja eh gleich (broadband connection) egal ob Alpha-, Beta- oder Release-Version

wobei ich nich umbeding an der alpha teilnehmen will, schon wegen Origin


----------



## Eagleeyesix (20. Juli 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Ja toll, will mich anmelden und da fällt mir ein: meine CD Keys für den Veteranen Status haben schon vor einem Jahr nicht geklappt...



Gehe auf den EA Support unter http://www.support.ea.com/chat und wende dich im Livechat dann an einen Supporter. Der trägt die Spiele manuell ein. Hab ich eben so gemacht, da BF 1942 und Vietnam nicht gingen. Hab jetzt Veteran Rang 4. 

LG


----------



## cydrake (20. Juli 2011)

Wie gut daß das BF Veteranprogramm immer noch so buggy ist wie beim Launch von BF BC2. Wenn ich in meinen Veteranenstatus sehe, steht da Stufe 3, ich habe 1942+addons, Bf2 + addons, 2142 + addon, und BFBC2 + addon. Trotzdem erfülle ich nicht die Vorraussetzungen. Das ist mal wieder typisch EA, einfach nur lachhaft.


----------



## JojoBro (20. Juli 2011)

Die, die es interessiert, : es gibt seit kurzem mehrere Videos von  der bf3-alpha auf youtube


----------



## JojoBro (20. Juli 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frgWajE61Ac
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgS--UnmSyQ

Meiner Meinung nach sieht die Grafik da für ne Alpha eig. schon sehr gut aus.


----------



## Ghostface000 (20. Juli 2011)

ich erfüll die anforderungen trotz veteran 3 und newsletter leider auch nicht...was wollen die?

ea-kundendienst: 
"If you are concerned about the  Alpha code for the BF3, I would like to inform you that there are some  limited number of players has been selected for this code and the number  of players for Alpha key may increase in near future, so you are  requested to please wait and see what the future brings up for you."


----------



## Skaty12 (20. Juli 2011)

Schade.. Kundendienst wegen Veteranen-Status angeschrieben, hab ihn jetzt aber für die Alpha gehts immer noch nicht...


----------



## Heeze (20. Juli 2011)

Leute, es werden nicht alle gewählt die einen Veteranstatus haben und Newsletter abonnieren. 

@cooldine

Wie wärs mal, wenn du Steam ausschaltest wenn du zockst? Dann hast du NUR Origin?


----------



## Ghostface000 (20. Juli 2011)

Heeze schrieb:


> Leute, es werden nicht alle gewählt die einen Veteranstatus haben und Newsletter abonnieren.



Ja da dachte ich mir schon, aber die Meldung auf der Seite sieht eher nach nem Fehler aus. Von "Anforderungen nicht erfüllen" kann ja nicht die Rede sein. Wenn ich nicht ausgewählt würde, erwarte ich ne Meldung ala "Leider wurden Sie nicht für den Alpha-Test gewählt. Viel Glück beim nächsten Mal!"...


----------



## Heeze (21. Juli 2011)

Ghostface000 schrieb:


> Ja da dachte ich mir schon, aber die Meldung auf der Seite sieht eher nach nem Fehler aus. Von "Anforderungen nicht erfüllen" kann ja nicht die Rede sein. Wenn ich nicht ausgewählt würde, erwarte ich ne Meldung ala "Leider wurden Sie nicht für den Alpha-Test gewählt. Viel Glück beim nächsten Mal!"...


 
Hmm stimmt, dass passt echt nicht und sorgt für Verwirrung...


----------



## Skaty12 (21. Juli 2011)

Ich will aber trotzdem gerne wissen wann genau die (Closed)-Beta oder die Open-Beta startet! Will mir nicht umsonst MoH gekauft haben /:


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (21. Juli 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Ich will aber trotzdem gerne wissen wann genau die (Closed)-Beta oder die Open-Beta startet! Will mir nicht umsonst MoH gekauft haben /:


 
Im Artikel habe ich auf ein FAQ gelinkt. Da drin steht, dass die Beta für alle Spieler im September beginnt. Einen genauen (wohl vorher stattfindenden) Termin für Käufer der MoH-LE gibt DICE noch bekannt.


*Edit: *Da man nur nach Eingabe seiner EA-Daten über den angesprochenen Link zum FAQ kommt, hier der Auszug:

*Q: Is this the Beta promised to buyers of Medal of Honor: Limited Edition?* A: No, this is an Alpha Trial, meaning this software is still not at  the "Beta" development milestone. The Open Beta will start in September.  The exact date for when Medal of Honor: Limited Edition players can  join the Beta will be announced at a later date.


----------



## Mandavar (21. Juli 2011)

TheKhoaNguyen schrieb:


> Im Artikel habe ich auf ein FAQ gelinkt. Da drin steht, dass die Beta für alle Spieler im September beginnt. Einen genauen (wohl vorher stattfindenden) Termin für Käufer der MoH-LE gibt DICE noch bekannt.
> 
> 
> *Edit: *Da man nur nach Eingabe seiner EA-Daten über den angesprochenen Link zum FAQ kommt, hier der Auszug:
> ...


 
Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## byaliar (21. Juli 2011)

Dann wird orirgin EA downloadmanager pflicht, und bitte nicht es wird entfernt.Woher wollt ihr das wissen.Für nee alpha oder beta ist ein klient nicht nötig das kann man auch per online anmeldung regeln.im spiel.


----------



## Fireball8 (21. Juli 2011)

Das sieht schon richtig gut aus in den Videos, es fehlen zwar manche Sounds, hab auch schon 'nen paar Bugs gesehen, aber dafür ist die Alpha ja da ;D 
Was mir richtig gut gefällt sind die Messersequenzen, die hat DICE richtig gut gemacht, und man rennt da nicht einfach so durch und messert alles nieder, was einem über den Weg läuft, weil die Sequenzen manchmal echt lang sind.
Ich rege mich gerade drüber auf, dass ich meine ganzen Keys nicht zur Hand habe, aber na gut, was soll's, Vorfreude ist die größte Freude!

See you on the Battlefield, Fireball8


----------



## TYmanT (21. Juli 2011)

Muss man den Vet-Rang 3, oder 3 Spiele der BF-Reihe besitzen?
Als ich eben versucht habe mich anzumelden, sagte mir die nette Page, dass ich die Anforderungen nicht erfülle. 
Den Newsletter habe ich abonniert und ich besitze 3 Spiele (Rang 2), darunter BC1, BC2 und BF1943 für PS3.

vllt weiß einer von euch ja was da nicht stimmt


----------



## Skaty12 (21. Juli 2011)

TYmanT schrieb:


> Muss man den Vet-Rang 3, oder 3 Spiele der BF-Reihe besitzen?
> Als ich eben versucht habe mich anzumelden, sagte mir die nette Page, dass ich die Anforderungen nicht erfülle.
> Den Newsletter habe ich abonniert und ich besitze 3 Spiele (Rang 2), darunter BC1, BC2 und BF1943 für PS3.
> 
> vllt weiß einer von euch ja was da nicht stimmt


 Es klappt irgendwie bei keinem, egal was man macht - Man erfüllt die Anforderungen nicht...


----------



## chilphil (21. Juli 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Es klappt irgendwie bei keinem, egal was man macht - Man erfüllt die Anforderungen nicht...


Habe auch den Veteranen Status 3 und den BF Newsletter abonniert... trotzdem keinen Key und die Anforderungen werden nicht erfüllt -.-
Ich denke aber eher das man eine Einladung per E-mail bekommt in der der Code enthalten ist und man ihn dann folglich auf Origin eingeben kann (oder erst wenn man die Einladung bekommen hat per e-mail, oder ne evntl. bestätigung der Einladung machen muss, erfüllt man den anforderungen?!?)


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (21. Juli 2011)

seit release von bfbc2 veteran status 6, newsletter schon seit bf2142 abboniert. Und auch keinen Key erhalten


----------



## Maddi20 (21. Juli 2011)

same prob here. 4 bf spiele als veteran und newsletter ist aktiviert. ich erfülle  trotzdem nicht die anforderung um auf die seite zu kommen


----------



## leckmuschel (21. Juli 2011)

sniper 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MgQMoPwGwM&feature=channel_video_title

http://www.youtube.com/user/UsamaFTW#p/a/u/1/0QnnAXEiqq0

der hat noch mehr in seinem channel ^^


----------



## Crizpy (21. Juli 2011)

vll werden battlefield verrückte jetzt schnell den newletter abonnieren und alle battlefieldspiele kaufen um an diesem trial ran zu kommen.....


----------



## dangee (21. Juli 2011)

hmpf auch bei mir; keine Berechtigung trotz Erfüllung der Kriterien; schade


----------



## z3ro22 (21. Juli 2011)

warten mehr kann man nicht machen sagt ja kiner welches land spielen darf.
oder halt begrenzt


----------



## Renox1 (21. Juli 2011)

Veteranen Status. Ich spiele länger als viele andere Battlefield und habe den Veteranen Status nie gemacht.


----------



## theking2502 (21. Juli 2011)

Ich will ja nichts gesagt haben, aber ich empfinde die Anforderung doch etwas Haarig. Das sind die Minimalanforderungen. Okay, erstmal für die Alpha aber dennoch. Ich finde sie etwas hoch. Naja ihr Fanboys werdet sicher gerne für ein BF3 mal eben ein bisschen tiefer in die Tasche greifen und eure Rechner aufrüsten^^ Ist ja nur so, dass man für alle hohen Details wahrscheinlich ein i5 oder besser braucht die neuste GK von Nvida/ATI und am besten auch 8 GB DDR3 Ram und ein Win OS mit 64Bit... Macht alles in allem 800 Euro und ist für Spiele bis 2010 nicht besonders geeignet. (Habe an einigen Spielen eigene Tests zwischen 32Bit und 64Bit mit gelicher Hardware Konfiguration und bei 8 GB RAM bei der 64 Bit gemacht und bei so gut wie jedem Spiel hat man eine schlechtere Perfomance bei 64 Bit, weil die Spiele nun mal für 32Bit ausgelegt sind. Und nur die wenigsten Spiele unterstützen 64Bit offiziel.) Und bedenkt dass das Spiel mit der Frostbite Engine 2 auch auf den Konsolen läuft o.O Also entweder sieht BF3 auf dem PC 50 mal besser aus (und ich meine das wirklich so, also die 50 mal) oder aber die Frostbite Engine 2 wurde für die Konsole entwickelt und schlecht für den PC geportet. Anders kann ich mir die extremen Unterschiede in der Systemanforderung nicht erklären. BF3 würd für mich immer mehr das schlechteste Spiel 2012.


----------



## Comp4ny (21. Juli 2011)

Ich erfülle sogar 4 Veteran Games, dennoch kann ich nicht auf die Seite zugreifen.. wtf... -.-


----------



## EvilMotherFucker (21. Juli 2011)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Ich erfülle sogar 4 Veteran Games, dennoch kann ich nicht auf die Seite zugreifen.. wtf... -.-


 
weil ihr ganzen Nerds erstmal lesen lernen solltet bevor ihr immer gleich anfangt rum zu flennen .... KEINER kommt darein der nicht explizit von EA via EMAIL eingeladen wurde (was aber auch schon im Text steht und an anderer Stelle auch schon erwähnt wurde aber versuchts ruhig weiter vielleicht gehts ja morgen ^^)


----------



## Monstermic (21. Juli 2011)

Die Grafik in den videos beeindruckt mich wenig. hoffe, das liegt am alpha status.


----------



## Skaty12 (21. Juli 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Ich will ja nichts gesagt haben, aber ich empfinde die Anforderung doch etwas Haarig. Das sind die Minimalanforderungen. Okay, erstmal für die Alpha aber dennoch. Ich finde sie etwas hoch. Naja ihr Fanboys werdet sicher gerne für ein BF3 mal eben ein bisschen tiefer in die Tasche greifen und eure Rechner aufrüsten^^ Ist ja nur so, dass man für alle hohen Details wahrscheinlich ein i5 oder besser braucht die neuste GK von Nvida/ATI und am besten auch 8 GB DDR3 Ram und ein Win OS mit 64Bit... Macht alles in allem 800 Euro und ist für Spiele bis 2010 nicht besonders geeignet. (Habe an einigen Spielen eigene Tests zwischen 32Bit und 64Bit mit gelicher Hardware Konfiguration und bei 8 GB RAM bei der 64 Bit gemacht und bei so gut wie jedem Spiel hat man eine schlechtere Perfomance bei 64 Bit, weil die Spiele nun mal für 32Bit ausgelegt sind. Und nur die wenigsten Spiele unterstützen 64Bit offiziel.) Und bedenkt dass das Spiel mit der Frostbite Engine 2 auch auf den Konsolen läuft o.O Also entweder sieht BF3 auf dem PC 50 mal besser aus (und ich meine das wirklich so, also die 50 mal) oder aber die Frostbite Engine 2 wurde für die Konsole entwickelt und schlecht für den PC geportet. Anders kann ich mir die extremen Unterschiede in der Systemanforderung nicht erklären. BF3 würd für mich immer mehr das schlechteste Spiel 2012.


 Du Idiot... sorry, aber anders kann man das nicht sagen.
Wahrscheinlich jeder, der sich Battlefield 3 für PC kauft wird auch schon einen PC haben, der nicht so schlecht ist. Wenn man klug ist, hat man 6GB, die reichen wenn man weiß welche Programme man abschalten darf. Die Frostbite Engine wurde (wie schon so oft gesagt) für den PC entwickelt und auf die Konsolen geportet. Battlefield wird natürlich nicht 50 mal besser auf dem PC aussehen als auf Konsolen, dann müssten die Konsolen ja schon 2000 Release worden sein. Welche Unterscheide meinst du bei den Systemanforderungen? Von Bad Company 2 und Battlefield 3? Die Anforderungen von BC2 wurden auch schon vor Release verdammt und bei so ziemlich allen läuft das Spiel. Wenn Battlefield 3 dir wegen der Grafik und Anforderungen an PC und Hirn das schlechtest Spiel 2012 wird (weils ja 2011 Released wird...), dann kauf dir einfach Call of Duty. Da sieht die Grafik im Vergleich zu Konsolen suuper aus und läuft bestimmt so gut wie Black Ops.


----------



## solidus246 (21. Juli 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Du Idiot... sorry, aber anders kann man das nicht sagen.
> Wahrscheinlich jeder, der sich Battlefield 3 für PC kauft wird auch schon einen PC haben, der nicht so schlecht ist. Wenn man klug ist, hat man 6GB, die reichen wenn man weiß welche Programme man abschalten darf. Die Frostbite Engine wurde (wie schon so oft gesagt) für den PC entwickelt und auf die Konsolen geportet. Battlefield wird natürlich nicht 50 mal besser auf dem PC aussehen als auf Konsolen, dann müssten die Konsolen ja schon 2000 Release worden sein. Welche Unterscheide meinst du bei den Systemanforderungen? Von Bad Company 2 und Battlefield 3? Die Anforderungen von BC2 wurden auch schon vor Release verdammt und bei so ziemlich allen läuft das Spiel. Wenn Battlefield 3 dir wegen der Grafik und Anforderungen an PC und Hirn das schlechtest Spiel 2012 wird (weils ja 2011 Released wird...), dann kauf dir einfach Call of Duty. Da sieht die Grafik im Vergleich zu Konsolen suuper aus und läuft bestimmt so gut wie Black Ops.



Wenn man mal nachdenkt, sind die empfohlenen Anforderungen der Entwickler nur das ungefährste Maß aller Dinge. Bei ihnen läuft das Game natürlich flüssig. Aber die haben auch Rechner wo sonst nichts drauf ist ausser das System und das Game an sich + nen Editor für BF3 oder sonst etwas. Der Rechner nutzt dann auch dementsprechend die ganzen Ressourcen für diese Anwendungen. Aber ob es dann zuhause läuft steht noch in den Sternen geschrieben. Sicherlich springt das Game an, aber wer weiß bei welcher Qualität. Ich nehme mir die Anforderungen der Entwickler nur noch als Richtlinie, nicht als endgültiges. Und das Game wird in der Tat 2011 released


----------



## Lordex (21. Juli 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> BF3 würd für mich immer mehr das schlechteste Spiel 2012.


Buahahahaha is am Flamen ohne Ende aber weiss nich ma wann es raus kommt....das sind die richtigen!

Komm. kauf Dir ma Modern Warfail 3, da haste 60 Frames Einfach zu geil manche Leude


----------



## wind1945 (21. Juli 2011)

Hi

Wie ist denn das Jetzt ist 64-bit pflicht oder wie ?

Gruß


----------



## theking2502 (21. Juli 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Du Idiot... sorry, aber anders kann man das nicht sagen.
> Wahrscheinlich jeder, der sich Battlefield 3 für PC kauft wird auch schon einen PC haben, der nicht so schlecht ist. Wenn man klug ist, hat man 6GB, die reichen wenn man weiß welche Programme man abschalten darf. Die Frostbite Engine wurde (wie schon so oft gesagt) für den PC entwickelt und auf die Konsolen geportet. Battlefield wird natürlich nicht 50 mal besser auf dem PC aussehen als auf Konsolen, dann müssten die Konsolen ja schon 2000 Release worden sein. Welche Unterscheide meinst du bei den Systemanforderungen? Von Bad Company 2 und Battlefield 3? Die Anforderungen von BC2 wurden auch schon vor Release verdammt und bei so ziemlich allen läuft das Spiel. Wenn Battlefield 3 dir wegen der Grafik und Anforderungen an PC und Hirn das schlechtest Spiel 2012 wird (weils ja 2011 Released wird...), dann kauf dir einfach Call of Duty. Da sieht die Grafik im Vergleich zu Konsolen suuper aus und läuft bestimmt so gut wie Black Ops.


 
Ich danke erst mal für die Bezeichnung für meines Geisteszustandes^^ werde jetzt aber nicht weiter drauf eingehen.
Aber mal nun eine kleine Belehrung zur Hardware Marktentwicklung. Wir haben erst zwei Jahr Windows 7 und davor nur ein oder eineinhalb Jahre Vista. Zweitens kannst du bei 64 Bit soviele Programme deaktivieren wie du willst, wenn die Software die du nutzen willst nicht für 64 Bit direkt Programmiert wirst hast du selten ein Performance zuwags, meist eher das Gegenteil. Das ist als ob du in ein Audi TT ein Lamborghini Aventador Motor einbauen würdest. Die Karosserie ist für die Power nicht ausgelegt und man hätte einfach keine spaß dran. In den letzten 5 Jahren haben wir 2 Prozessorgenerationen von Intel mitgemacht. Wenn man also einen zukunftssicheren Prozessor haben will kommst man schon mal eben mal so auf 299 Euro. Will man dann eine richtig potente GK haben, kostet dann auch mal so eben 200 bis 300 Euro. Bei 6 GB RAM mit DDR3 kommt man auch mal eben 80 Euro. Mit einem Mainboard, einer HDD, DVD Laufwerk und einem Blue-Ray-Laufwerk kommt man locker auf gut 800 Euro. Ich meine ja nur, dass sich nicht jeder immer die neuste Hardware leisten kann. Besonders nicht ein normaler Azubi. Und für ein Spiel finde ich die Anforderung einfach zu hoch. Es mag ja sein dass es jetzt schon gut aussieht, aber die haben vielleicht auch so ein Rechner. 
Und was den Release betrifft. Der wird höchst wahrscheilich erst 2012 sein. Die sind gerade erst im Alpha-Statium des Multiplayer. Und dann kommt auch noch die Beta und die haben nur noch 5 Monate. Und ich finde einfach den Umgang mit der Community unter aller Sau und dass mit einem so billigen Argument, wo man schon bei Windstärke 5 und gegen Wind richen kann, dass es eine Lüge ist. Außerdem haben sie auch den LAN weg gelassen. Sorry aber ich liebe es mit meinen Freunden per Lan BF2 zu Spielen. Die haben einfach alles weggelassen was BF2 ausgemacht hat. 
Und CoD war auch für mich nie reizvoll und besonders Unverständlich warum der MP so beliebt ist, obwohl der so Cheater-Versäucht ist.
BF3 wird sie verkaufen wie wie Warme semmeln, ohne frage und die Tests werden auch super Ausfallen, weil jedes Spiel mit bekannten Markennamen super Bewertungen bekommt, egal wie schlecht es ist. Nehmen wir doch einfach CoDO. Das Ding ist verbugt und hat matschige Texturen und hatte Bewertungen von 85% aufwärtz. Oder Crysis 2 super Bewertung, trotz durchschnittlichem Spiel.


----------



## boyclar (21. Juli 2011)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wie ist denn das Jetzt ist 64-bit pflicht oder wie ?
> 
> Gruß


 
Ja, du brauchst entweder w7 64bit oder vista 64bit. Sonst läuft es nicht auf deinem Pc^^


----------



## theking2502 (21. Juli 2011)

boyclar schrieb:


> Ja, du brauchst entweder w7 64bit oder vista 64bit. Sonst läuft es nicht auf deinem Pc^^


 
Das steht so nicht in den Anforderung, wird aber wahrscheinlich entfohlen, da die Systemanforderungen mindestens 4 GB Ram sind.


----------



## Basshinzu (21. Juli 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Ich will ja nichts gesagt haben, aber ich empfinde die Anforderung doch etwas Haarig. Das sind die Minimalanforderungen. Okay, erstmal für die Alpha aber dennoch. Ich finde sie etwas hoch. Naja ihr Fanboys werdet sicher gerne für ein BF3 mal eben ein bisschen tiefer in die Tasche greifen und eure Rechner aufrüsten^^ Ist ja nur so, dass man für alle hohen Details wahrscheinlich ein i5 oder besser braucht die neuste GK von Nvida/ATI und am besten auch 8 GB DDR3 Ram und ein Win OS mit 64Bit... Macht alles in allem 800 Euro und ist für Spiele bis 2010 nicht besonders geeignet. (Habe an einigen Spielen eigene Tests zwischen 32Bit und 64Bit mit gelicher Hardware Konfiguration und bei 8 GB RAM bei der 64 Bit gemacht und bei so gut wie jedem Spiel hat man eine schlechtere Perfomance bei 64 Bit, weil die Spiele nun mal für 32Bit ausgelegt sind. Und nur die wenigsten Spiele unterstützen 64Bit offiziel.) Und bedenkt dass das Spiel mit der Frostbite Engine 2 auch auf den Konsolen läuft o.O Also entweder sieht BF3 auf dem PC 50 mal besser aus (und ich meine das wirklich so, also die 50 mal) oder aber die Frostbite Engine 2 wurde für die Konsole entwickelt und schlecht für den PC geportet. Anders kann ich mir die extremen Unterschiede in der Systemanforderung nicht erklären. BF3 würd für mich immer mehr das schlechteste Spiel 2012.


 Deine Argumente sind alle erfunden oder? Respekt für deinen Erfindergeist! Mein 64 Bit System läuft seit 2009 und bei KEINEM Spiel hat man schlechtere Performance. Warum auch??? 64 Bit ist komplett kombatibel mit 32. Mit deiner Aussage "die wenigsten Spiele unterstützen 64 Bit offiziel(l)" könntest du recht haben. Allerdings wenn du es 2005 geschrieben hättest. Also vor 6 Jahren.  Weisst du eigentlich die derzeitigen Hardware Preise?  8GB Ram kosten <40€. Achja und: JEDE Engine läuft auf Konsolen, man muss nur die Texturen zermatschen, die Sicht einschränken, AutoAim hinzufügen, Antialiasing deaktivieren, die Auflösung auf max 1280x720 stellen und schließlich die Verwischungseffekte als "Feature" einbauen.Fertig. PCs entwickeln sich weiter, Konsolen nicht.Basta.
Und noch was:
Erscheinungstermin ist 2011, daran wird sich nichts ändern. 
UND BITTE!1!!!EINSELF! schreib deine Kommentare in Word, sodass wenigstens ein paar der Rechtschreibfehler ausgebessert werden...


----------



## Dreamlfall (21. Juli 2011)

BF3 !!!!!!!!


----------



## KKDTillKill (21. Juli 2011)

ich bin hartzi und kann mir so nen rechner leisten.


----------



## tavrosffm (21. Juli 2011)

@theking
für ein spiel das man wenn es den gut wird (spricht auch bisher nichts dafür dass es schlecht wird) über mehrere jahre auf der platte hat und etliche stunden damit verbringt kann man auch mal seine hardware aufrüsten zumal ja auch andere neue spiele davon profitieren.
bf2 hat bei mir auf drei neu aufgebauten systemen immer platz auf der platte gehabt und ist vom p/l verhältnis und von der damit beschäftigten zeit das beste spiele das ich auch heute noch zocke.
also wenn es ein spiel verdient wofür man einen rechner aufrüsten kann dann gehört die bf reihe mit sicherheit dazu.und hardware die die systemvoraussetzungen erfüllt kostet mit sicherheit keine 800 € schon gar nicht wenn man sein system nur aufrüsten kann.


----------



## theking2502 (21. Juli 2011)

Basshinzu schrieb:


> Deine Argumente sind alle erfunden oder? Respekt für deinen Erfindergeist! Mein 64 Bit System läuft seit 2009 und bei KEINEM Spiel hat man schlechtere Performance. Warum auch??? 64 Bit ist komplett kombatibel mit 32. Mit deiner Aussage "die wenigsten Spiele unterstützen 64 Bit offiziel(l)" könntest du recht haben. Allerdings wenn du es 2005 geschrieben hättest. Also vor 6 Jahren. Weisst du eigentlich die derzeitigen Hardware Preise? 8GB Ram kosten <40€. Achja und: JEDE Engine läuft auf Konsolen, man muss nur die Texturen zermatschen, die Sicht einschränken, AutoAim hinzufügen, Antialiasing deaktivieren, die Auflösung auf max 1280x720 stellen und schließlich die Verwischungseffekte als "Feature" einbauen.Fertig. PCs entwickeln sich weiter, Konsolen nicht.Basta.
> Und noch was:
> Erscheinungstermin ist 2011, daran wird sich nichts ändern.
> UND BITTE!1!!!EINSELF! schreib deine Kommentare in Word, sodass wenigstens ein paar der Rechtschreibfehler ausgebessert werden...



64Bit ist eben NICHT komplett 32 Bit kompatibel. Das ist nicht mal die gleiche Struktur hinter. Das sind ganz andere Bibliotheken und der Zugriff auf die Hardware ist auch noch mal anders. Das hat man besonders bei einigen Linux-Betriebssystemen gemerkt. Ein 64 Bit Kubuntu hatte z.B. Schwierigkeiten mit einigen 32 Bit Programmen und wollte ausschließlich die 64 Bit-Version (und das ist keine 3 Jahre her). Wenn du also ein 32 Bit Programm nutzt, dann muss das System erst mal die 32 Bit Befehle für 64 Bit interpretieren und das erfordert Rechenzeit und Leistung. Spiele sind nun mal für 32 Bit optimiert, da man nun mal keine 64 Bit-Spiele auf 32 Bit spielen kann. Klar gibt es auch moderne Spiele wie Crysis 2 oder CoD BO, wo sich die Entwickler wahrlich die mühe gemacht haben, aber das ist nun mal die Ausnahmen. 64 Bit würde ich als Fachinformatiker mit 3 Jahre Markt und Arbeitserfahrung nur empfehlen, wenn man Programme nutzt wo man viel Rendern muss oder sehr viel Rechenleistung erforderlich ist wie Video oder Fotobearbeitung (also Professionelle Fotobearbeitung)
Und seinem Satz "Ich nutze nun 5 Jahre 64 Bit" kann anscheinend davon ausgehen, dass du konkrete Unterschiede nie feststellen konntest, da du nie solche Tests bewusst gemacht hast.


----------



## X3niC (21. Juli 2011)

GenesisX schrieb:


> Klar, diese Konsolengrafik läuft auch auf einem älteren Rechner, ist halt kein ArmA 2 Operation Arrowhead, dass auch aktuelle PCs richtig ausreizen kann , was man natürlich auch an der viel besseren Grafik sehen kann.
> 
> Deshalb unverständlich dieses sinnlose Battlefield-Call-Of-Duty gehype!


 Operation Arrowhead reizt die aktuellen PCs aus weil es schlecht programmiert ist.....


----------



## theking2502 (21. Juli 2011)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> @theking
> für ein spiel das man wenn es den gut wird (spricht auch bisher nichts dafür dass es schlecht wird) über mehrere jahre auf der platte hat und etliche stunden damit verbringt kann man auch mal seine hardware aufrüsten zumal ja auch andere neue spiele davon profitieren.
> bf2 hat bei mir auf drei neu aufgebauten systemen immer platz auf der platte gehabt und ist vom p/l verhältnis und von der damit beschäftigten zeit das beste spiele das ich auch heute noch zocke.
> also wenn es ein spiel verdient wofür man einen rechner aufrüsten kann dann gehört die bf reihe mit sicherheit dazu.und hardware die die systemvoraussetzungen erfüllt kostet mit sicherheit keine 800 € schon gar nicht wenn man sein system nur aufrüsten kann.



Da stimme ich dir zu, dass die Aktuelle BF reihe es sicher Wert ist. Aber besonders BF2 hat durch die Zahlreichen Mods profitiert und jeder hat die genutzt. Ich nutze halt die SP-Mod um 64er Karten zu nutzen im Lan mit 64 Leuten oder die halt, wenn ich mal kein Bock auf MP habe, habe die 64 Karten mit Bots zugeknallt.

Mir geht es einfach darum das EA und DICE besonders diese Features weg gemacht haben, die BF nun mal mit so beliebt gemacht haben. Und viele sind anscheinend geblendet von dem Namen, aber mal sehen, wie lange das dauert. Wahrscheinlich bis der erste DLC kommt mit 3 Karten und man zahlt denn dafür 15 Euro...(Nur mal so als Gedächtnisstütze. Bei BF2 gibt es so viele gute Maps von privaten Leuten^^, das ich selber bestimmt 30 auf der Platte habe)


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (21. Juli 2011)

Wenn nen CoD rauskommt heulen se alle wegen scheiß Teturen, kommt ein BF oder Crysis heulen se, weil es bei ihnen nicht läuft.

Es war/ist/wird immer sein, dass sich Hardware und damit auch die Grafik weiter entwicklen und irgendwann kommt halt der Zeitpunkt an dem man sich entscheiden muss: auf bestimmte Grafikeatures bzw. ein Spiel zu verzichten, aufrüsten oder gar auf Konsolen umteigen, da muss man nur alle 10 Jahre aufrüsten. Und um BF3 flüssig speilen zu können braucht man kein High End System, wenn man auf maximale Grafik verzichten kann, langt ein 500 € PC.

Und um auf das Beispiel mit dem Auto zurück zu kommen: Wenn man sich kein Lambo leisten kann (will), muss man sich halt mit nem VW (oder ähnlichem) zufrieden geben. Aber beide bringen einem von A nach B; man sollte aber keine Seifenkiste haben.

PS: Das ne Alpha. Die wird schon etwas älter sein und der aktuelle Status des Games ist deulich weiter. Mit der Alpha wird aktuell nur der Netzcode, das Balancing etc. feinjustiert. Sobald die Beta draußen ist kann man sich weiter unerhalten. Klar kann man schon abschätzen wie es in etwa wird aber es alles andere als final.



theking2502 schrieb:


> [...] Wahrscheinlich bis der erste DLC kommt mit 3 Karten und man  zahlt denn dafür 15 Euro[...]


Oder er bringt 5 neue Karten, neue Wafen, neue Fahrzeuge und sogar ein neues Setting (s. BFC2 Vietnam)


----------



## Labino (21. Juli 2011)

4GB RAM? Nicht schlecht. Wenn das die minimal wären (was ich nicht glaube), dann bräuchte man ja zwangsweise ein 64-bit System. Weil meines Wissens nach, kann man mit 32-bit nicht mehr als 4GB haben?!


----------



## xotoxic242 (21. Juli 2011)

Labino schrieb:


> 4GB RAM? Nicht schlecht. Wenn das die minimal wären (was ich nicht glaube), dann bräuchte man ja zwangsweise ein 64-bit System. Weil meines Wissens nach, kann man mit 32-bit nicht mehr als 4GB haben?!



Jepp, so isses!


----------



## Basshinzu (21. Juli 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> 64Bit ist eben NICHT komplett 32 Bit kompatibel. Das ist nicht mal die gleiche Struktur hinter. Das sind ganz andere Bibliotheken und der Zugriff auf die Hardware ist auch noch mal anders. Das hat man besonders bei einigen Linux-Betriebssystemen gemerkt. Ein 64 Bit Kubuntu hatte z.B. Schwierigkeiten mit einigen 32 Bit Programmen und wollte ausschließlich die 64 Bit-Version (und das ist keine 3 Jahre her). Wenn du also ein 32 Bit Programm nutzt, dann muss das System erst mal die 32 Bit Befehle für 64 Bit interpretieren und das erfordert Rechenzeit und Leistung. Spiele sind nun mal für 32 Bit optimiert, da man nun mal keine 64 Bit-Spiele auf 32 Bit spielen kann. Klar gibt es auch moderne Spiele wie Crysis 2 oder CoD BO, wo sich die Entwickler wahrlich die mühe gemacht haben, aber das ist nun mal die Ausnahmen. 64 Bit würde ich als Fachinformatiker mit 3 Jahre Markt und Arbeitserfahrung nur empfehlen, wenn man Programme nutzt wo man viel Rendern muss oder sehr viel Rechenleistung erforderlich ist wie Video oder Fotobearbeitung (also Professionelle Fotobearbeitung)
> Und seinem Satz "Ich nutze nun 5 Jahre 64 Bit" kann anscheinend davon ausgehen, dass du konkrete Unterschiede nie feststellen konntest, da du nie solche Tests bewusst gemacht hast.


 Aber ich mache Tests "unbewusst" ? Da du nicht weisst, wie lange und womit ich mich beschäftige wirst du auch nicht wissen ob ich Tests durchführen konnte. Und: 64 Bit in Spielen ist mitlerweile normal, wir haben 2011. Die Performance von 32Bit Spielen in 64 Bit Systemen ist nahezu gleich der, als würden die Spiele auf einem 32 Bit System laufen. Nicht der Arbeitsspeicher und die Systemstruktur machen den größten Unterschied in Spielen, sondern die Grafikkarte. Wird diese Aktuell gehalten, ist ein Nachrüsten der anderen Komponenten lange Zeit überflüssig.


----------



## X3niC (21. Juli 2011)

GenesisX schrieb:


> Langweiliges Mainstreamspiel.
> 
> Wieso keine News zu ArmA 2 Operation Arrowhead und die geilen Mods?
> 
> Advanced Combat Environment, BWMod, Inv 1944, wieso schreibt ihr immer nur Sachen zu dem EA Müll???


 
Less es nicht wenn es dich nicht interessiert du troll


----------



## theking2502 (21. Juli 2011)

Basshinzu schrieb:


> Aber ich mache Tests "unbewusst" ? Da du nicht weisst, wie lange und womit ich mich beschäftige wirst du auch nicht wissen ob ich Tests durchführen konnte. Und: 64 Bit in Spielen ist mitlerweile normal, wir haben 2011. Die Performance von 32Bit Spielen in 64 Bit Systemen ist nahezu gleich der, als würden die Spiele auf einem 32 Bit System laufen. Nicht der Arbeitsspeicher und die Systemstruktur machen den größten Unterschied in Spielen, sondern die Grafikkarte. Wird diese Aktuell gehalten, ist ein Nachrüsten der anderen Komponenten lange Zeit überflüssig.


 
Und wieder muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Wenn man nur einen Pentium Dual Core mit 2,53GHz hat aber dafür die beste GK und nur 2 GB Ram wirt man kein Crysis 2 auf ultra spielen können geschweige mit Directx 11. Man muss die Hardware abstimmen Nimmt man eine ATI, würde ich einen bessere CPU vorschlagen, da man so die Physik-Berechnung gewehrleistet. Bei Nvidia wiederum würde ich besonders auf den Berechnungstakt achten, da hier die GPU die Physik nutzt. Will man profezionell Foto- oder Videobearbeitung betreiben, so würde ich auf 8 GB DDR3 RAM setzen mit mindestens 2000MHz oder 2133 MHz Bus am besten aber 12 um je drei 4 GB Ram im Tripple-Chanel. Es gibt einfach viele Dinge die berücksichtigt werden müssen. Einfach immer eine neue GK bringt auf dauer garnicht.


----------



## Skaty12 (21. Juli 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Und wieder muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Wenn man nur einen Pentium Dual Core mit 2,53GHz hat aber dafür die beste GK und nur 2 GB Ram wirt man kein Crysis 2 auf ultra spielen können geschweige mit Directx 11. Man muss die Hardware abstimmen Nimmt man eine ATI, würde ich einen bessere CPU vorschlagen, da man so die Physik-Berechnung gewehrleistet. Bei Nvidia wiederum würde ich besonders auf den Berechnungstakt achten, da hier die GPU die Physik nutzt. Will man profezionell Foto- oder Videobearbeitung betreiben, so würde ich auf 8 GB DDR3 RAM setzen mit mindestens 2000MHz oder 2133 MHz Bus am besten aber 12 um je drei 4 GB Ram im Tripple-Chanel. Es gibt einfach viele Dinge die berücksichtigt werden müssen. Einfach immer eine neue GK bringt auf dauer garnicht.


 Aber wer hat einen Pentium und gleichzeitig eine aktuelle Grafikkarte? Jeder normale PCler würde beides gleichzeitig aufrüsten - oder wenigstens auf gleichem Leistungsniveau.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (21. Juli 2011)

GenesisX schrieb:


> Langweiliges Mainstreamspiel.
> 
> Wieso keine News zu ArmA 2 Operation Arrowhead und die geilen Mods?
> 
> Advanced Combat Environment, BWMod, Inv 1944, wieso schreibt ihr immer nur Sachen zu dem EA Müll???



Aus einem einfachen Grund:

Würdest du hier eine Umfrage starten, wer welche Spiele Serie gespielt hat, würde die ArmA Serie (vorallem nach dem Bug names ArmA II) kaum an der 5% Hürde vorbei kommen ,wärend BF locker auf 50+% kommt (grobe Schätzung)


----------



## theking2502 (21. Juli 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Aber wer hat einen Pentium und gleichzeitig eine aktuelle Grafikkarte? Jeder normale PCler würde beides gleichzeitig aufrüsten - oder wenigstens auf gleichem Leistungsniveau.


 
Ich beziehe mich hier auf die letzten beiden Sätze aus dem Zitat von Basshinzu
natürlich würde ich bei einer neuen GK auch einen der i Prozessoren kaufen


----------



## Basshinzu (21. Juli 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Und wieder muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Wenn man nur einen Pentium Dual Core mit 2,53GHz hat aber dafür die beste GK und nur 2 GB Ram wirt man kein Crysis 2 auf ultra spielen können geschweige mit Directx 11. Man muss die Hardware abstimmen Nimmt man eine ATI, würde ich einen bessere CPU vorschlagen, da man so die Physik-Berechnung gewehrleistet. Bei Nvidia wiederum würde ich besonders auf den Berechnungstakt achten, da hier die GPU die Physik nutzt. Will man profezionell Foto- oder Videobearbeitung betreiben, so würde ich auf 8 GB DDR3 RAM setzen mit mindestens 2000MHz oder 2133 MHz Bus am besten aber 12 um je drei 4 GB Ram im Tripple-Chanel. Es gibt einfach viele Dinge die berücksichtigt werden müssen. Einfach immer eine neue GK bringt auf dauer garnicht.


 was ist denn das bitte für ein schwachsinniger vergleich.
natürlich baut man keine gtx 580 in einen PENTIUM.  total schwachsinnig. du versucht immer argumente zu zerstören, indem du die sinnlosesten vergleiche benutzt. Und ich habe niemals behauptet dass es immer die beste Grafikkarte sein muss. Meine Aussage, vor allem die Grafikkarte ist wichtig, bezog sich auf SPIELE. Sind professionele Foto- Videobearbeitungsprogramme SPIELE? Es ging immer um SPIELE. Die Seite heisst PCGames.de, nicht PCGAMES-UND-PROFESSIONELLE-FOTO-UND-VIDEO-BEARBEITUNGSPROGRAMME.de


----------



## IJOJOI (21. Juli 2011)

LOL laut dem Art. sollen Veteranen die den Newsletter aboniert haben die Pre Alpha.
zumindes einige..

Ich hab Veteranenstatus 9 und hab den NewsLetter schon aboniert seit es die BF3 Seite gibt...

Aber bekommen hab ich noch nx..


----------



## DerGeschuetzte (21. Juli 2011)

Haha ujujuj GTX 580 + Pentium D ...  ...

Da ist wohl was schief gelaufen^^

hatte damals eine 9800gt und mein Pentium D ( 3,4ghz ) konnte diese nicht völlig ausreizen.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Juli 2011)

hab mal paar dumme fragen.

1. ist es überhaupt erlaubt infos über die closed alpha preiszugeben?
meiner erfahrung nach sind diese geheimzuhalten, egal ob positiv oder nicht.
jegliche infos müssten eigentlich höchstens intern im forum besprochen werden.

2. wenn es nicht erlaubt ist, warum berichtet pcgames so sehr über die alpha?

3. wenn es nicht erlaubt ist, warum gibts pcgames tipps auf youtube zu gehen um
nach dem alpha-material zu suchen BEVOR ea die videos entfernt (weil man es anscheinend nicht toll findet) ?

vielleicht kann das jemand beantworten.
weil ich ja ermahnt wurde wegen Deus Ex human revolution Presse-Version infos... 
klar... alpha vs leak. nicht das selbe. das resultat das selbe.

mfg


----------



## immortal15 (21. Juli 2011)

hat einer ne ahnung wann die beta für die los geht die sich medal of honor tier1 gekauft haben ?

hab das spiel nru wegen dem bf3 beta key gekauft der mir versprochen wurde


----------



## matze214 (21. Juli 2011)

also ich hab mir ja Medal of honor gekauft und eigentlich müsste ich auch im alpha seien wegen jetz nicht genannten quellen hier ! Deshalb hab ich beim support angerufen die sagten mir mein key wurde versendet ist halt aber nicht angekommen ( Denken ich will sie verarschen ) deshalb schicken sie keinen neuen , der support mitarbeiter sagt mir aber dann "ich sehe sie haben auch medal of honor Tier 1 Edition bitte gedulden sie sich bis nächste woche bis dahin müssten sie einen key für ihre medal of honor version haben" so immortal15 deine frage ist beantwortet oder?


----------



## immortal15 (21. Juli 2011)

matze214 schrieb:


> also ich hab mir ja Medal of honor gekauft und eigentlich müsste ich auch im alpha seien wegen jetz nicht genannten quellen hier ! Deshalb hab ich beim support angerufen die sagten mir mein key wurde versendet ist halt aber nicht angekommen ( Denken ich will sie verarschen ) deshalb schicken sie keinen neuen , der support mitarbeiter sagt mir aber dann "ich sehe sie haben auch medal of honor Tier 1 Edition bitte gedulden sie sich bis nächste woche bis dahin müssten sie einen key für ihre medal of honor version haben" so immortal15 deine frage ist beantwortet oder?


 
oh mann .......hab schon sowas befürchtet


----------



## buttermilch1989 (22. Juli 2011)

Wie könnt ihr solch schwachsinningen Systemvorraussetzungen zitieren?!

Zwischen einer 8400GS und 3 GTX 580 im Triple-SLI Verbund gibt einen KLITZEKLEINEN Unterschied und beide erfüllen diese Anforderungen.

Bullshit!


----------



## knarfe1000 (22. Juli 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Buahahahaha is am Flamen ohne Ende aber weiss nich ma wann es raus kommt....das sind die richtigen!
> 
> Komm. kauf Dir ma Modern Warfail 3, da haste 60 Frames Einfach zu geil manche Leude


 
Lass ihn doch, das ist der pure Neid


----------



## immortal15 (22. Juli 2011)

aso eine frage hätt ich noch meitn ihr das ich das mit meinen systema uf volle pulle spielen kann ?

amd 1090t
8gb ram
mainboard ka ....
2 sata festplatten
gtx 570
netzteil eins von coolermaster mit ....700W


----------



## IJOJOI (22. Juli 2011)

denke schon...
Mein Sys:
Mobo: ASUS M5A99X Evo
8 gb RAM
2 x 1000 GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II x6 1100 Black Edition
Grafik: ASUS Radeon HD 6970 Direct CU II


----------



## knarfe1000 (22. Juli 2011)

Mit meinem 4 Jahre alten System werde ich wohl kräftig runterschrauben müssen. Naja, nächstes Jahr gibt es ohnehin einen neuen PC.


----------



## solidus246 (22. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie das noch mit einer GTX260 OC läuft :/


----------



## Mandavar (22. Juli 2011)

Leider erfüllst du nicht die Anforderungen... blablabla... Das ist abzocke. ^^ Die wollen nur, dass sich eine Million neue Leute für den Newsletter anmelden. Ich habe sowohl einen hohen Veteran Status als auch einen ausreichend schnellen Rechner für die Alpha. Also ist die Aussage, dass ich die Anforderungen nicht erfülle schlicht falsch.


----------



## JayDee1207 (22. Juli 2011)

Juhuuuu hab ne Einladung


----------



## Faenwulf (22. Juli 2011)

Schon witzig was ich eben gefunden habe.

http://modern.warfare3.de/


----------



## Mandavar (22. Juli 2011)

JayDee1207 schrieb:


> Juhuuuu hab ne Einladung


 
Stand bei dir auch zuerst, dass du die Anforderungen nicht erfüllst?


----------



## JayDee1207 (22. Juli 2011)

Ja, also man kommt nur weiter auf der Seite wenn ihr eine E-Mail von EA bekommt. Wenn ihr auf dieser Seite von PC Games auf den Link klickt, funzt das nicht. Vorraussetzung für die Alphatrial ist erstens: sich für den Newsletter von EA anzumelden, und zweitens braucht man nen Veteranenstatus sprich man muss schon andere Battlefield games gezockt haben.


----------



## immortal15 (22. Juli 2011)

erfülle die anforderungen also seit anfang  bfbc2 + moh gekauft ....ich verlange meinen versprochenen key...

da fällt mir der spruch von stalin wieder ein @ EA ich warne euch zum letzten mal =D xD


----------



## SlimShady51 (22. Juli 2011)

immortal15 schrieb:


> erfülle die anforderungen also seit anfang  bfbc2 + moh gekauft ....ich verlange meinen versprochenen key...
> 
> da fällt mir der spruch von stalin wieder ein @ EA ich warne euch zum letzten mal =D xD


 
Das ist aber noch die Alpha version das hat nichts mit MoH zutun  für die Beta bekommst du bestimmt noch den key aber die kommt erst im september


----------



## proleon (22. Juli 2011)

Ich habe einen Code erhalten, wenn ich ihn über Origin eingebe, kriege ich eine allgemeine Fehlermeldung. Gibt es noch jemand mit diesem Problem?


----------



## T-I3ag (22. Juli 2011)

JayDee1207 schrieb:


> Vorraussetzung für die Alphatrial ist erstens: sich für den Newsletter von EA anzumelden, und zweitens braucht man nen Veteranenstatus sprich man muss schon andere Battlefield games gezockt haben.


 
Stimmt nicht. Hab keinen Veteranenstatus. Ich hab nur Bad Company 2. Und Newsletter hab ich schonmal gar nicht abonniert. Und hab heute trotzdem ne Alpha Trial Einladung bekommen.



immortal15 schrieb:


> hat einer ne ahnung wann die beta für die los geht die sich medal of honor tier1 gekauft haben ?
> hab das spiel nru wegen dem bf3 beta key gekauft der mir versprochen wurde



Hier ein Auszug aus der Einladung:
"Bitte beachte, dass es sich hier nicht um die offene Beta-Version handelt, die für September geplant ist. Es handelt sich auch nicht um die Beta-Version für Käufer der Medal of Honor™ Limited Edition. Dies ist keine öffentliche Demo-Version. Dies ist eine sehr technisch orientierte Alpha-Testversion, die nicht die endgültige Qualität des Spiels widerspiegelt."

Die Closed-Beta kommt also später. Weil eine ALPHA ist keine BETA


----------



## mimc1 (22. Juli 2011)

I Get Knocked Down But I Get Up Again


----------



## immortal15 (22. Juli 2011)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. Hab keinen Veteranenstatus. Ich hab nur Bad Company 2. Und Newsletter hab ich schonmal gar nicht abonniert. Und hab heute trotzdem ne Alpha Trial Einladung bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
is doch verarsche -.-

naja ma so nebenbei kann mir eienr sagen wie ich mein dlc code bei the witcher 2 aktivieren kann bin schon stunden am googlen finde nichts -.-


----------



## Maddi20 (22. Juli 2011)

yo hab gestern newsletter von bf3 abonniert und bei EA support chat mir 3 spiele als veteran status eintragen lassen, eins davon hatte ich nichmal, die überprüfen scheinbar gar nicht ob das stimmt ^^
Heute hab ich einladung zur alpha bekommen und erfolgreich gezokkt !!!!


----------



## immortal15 (22. Juli 2011)

wie komm ich in den chat ???


----------



## PatchOne1 (22. Juli 2011)

Falls jemand nen alpha code hat aber es nicht spielen kann/will, ich würd gegen nen aktuell laufenden SWTOR playtest zugang für die letzten 6 tage tauschen :>


----------



## Phatboy75 (23. Juli 2011)

immortal15 schrieb:


> is doch verarsche -.-
> 
> naja ma so nebenbei kann mir eienr sagen wie ich mein dlc code bei the witcher 2 aktivieren kann bin schon stunden am googlen finde nichts -.-



seit dem letzten patch sind alle dlcs enthalten , also brauchst du keinen code mehr einlösen.


----------



## immortal15 (23. Juli 2011)

Phatboy75 schrieb:


> seit dem letzten patch sind alle dlcs enthalten , also brauchst du keinen code mehr einlösen.



ahh kk danke


----------



## IJOJOI (23. Juli 2011)

leute ich weiß nicht mehr was ich glauben soll...
Im einen Aritkel steht, dass Lebenspunkte festgelegt sind und sich nicht regenerieren, dann seh ich wieder ein video wo sich das Leben sehr wohl wieder reg. 
Was ist nun damit??


----------



## immortal15 (23. Juli 2011)

guck dir die videos vond er alpha an dann siehst dus doch .....


----------



## T-I3ag (23. Juli 2011)

Sowohl die Fahrzeuge als auch der gemeine Fußsoldat regenerieren sich selbst. Im Forum der Alpha wird sich auch schon massiv darüber beschwert. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das die Angeleheit des Assaults (heilen) und des Engineers (reparieren) sein sollte. Schließlich gehts um Teamplay.


----------



## Fraggerick (23. Juli 2011)

ich bin auch kein veteran und hab keinen newsletter und grad kam die alpha einladung...


----------



## Dreamlfall (23. Juli 2011)

Ich habe 4 Starcraft 2 tests und 1 WOW test als tausch! Ich habe trotz Veteranen status und Newsletter noch keine einladung erhalten!


----------



## Fraggerick (23. Juli 2011)

bekommt ja auch nich jeder eine, mensch, das is ne ALPHA!

entweder man bekommt eine, oder man bekommt keine...


----------



## Fraggerick (23. Juli 2011)

nvidia betatreiber + benutzerkontensteuerung abschalten + antivirus abschalten = läuft


nur so als randmarke für andere die verzweifeln


----------



## SC-Hade (23. Juli 2011)

Toll, jetzt kann ich den besten Shooter 2011 net spielen weil ich noch Windows XP hab.


----------



## immortal15 (23. Juli 2011)

Thank you for your patience. I am sorry to inform you that veteran status does not play any role as far as alpha/beta key's distribution goes. Neither does it provide any additional benefit in the game. 

buh ......


----------



## immortal15 (23. Juli 2011)

und 

wegen meienr frage zum beta key wegen der moh edition 

You would receive one prior to the release of BF3.

krass präzise


----------



## XIII30 (23. Juli 2011)

Tja man merkt das man denn veteran status nicht braucht ...
ich hab auch kein key bekommen  hab bis jetzt nie glück gehabt !!!
Also warten und hoffen das ich ein beta key bekomm moh hab ich ja


----------



## immortal15 (23. Juli 2011)

irgend einer wird das eh wieder bei torrents rein stellen wie mit crysis 2 ..will mir eigentlich nur mal die ganzenw affen angucken


----------



## Fraggerick (23. Juli 2011)

joah, wird dir aber mit den torrents nicht viel bringen ^^

das log-in-verfahren ist... unkonventionell.


----------



## immortal15 (23. Juli 2011)

stimmt auch wieder......

verdammter mist

naja bis ich meinv ersprochenen eky bekomme zock ich halt the witcher 2 erstma durch ^^


----------



## StylePat (23. Juli 2011)

Die EA Accounts versteh ich nicht... Ich habe auf meinen Account BF2, BF2142 und BF BC2 antiviert.. doch es wird mir nur BF BC2 angezeigt, dadurch bekommen ich natürlich den Veteranen Status nicht, hab jetzt solang mich dadurch geklickt, bis ich irgendwo mal meinen BF2 Namen gefunden habe, sobald ich wieder auf dieses neuartige Origin Gedöhns komme ist der Name nicht mehr da, ist doch ein Witz!!


----------



## T-I3ag (24. Juli 2011)

StylePat schrieb:


> Die EA Accounts versteh ich nicht... Ich habe auf meinen Account BF2, BF2142 und BF BC2 antiviert.. doch es wird mir nur BF BC2 angezeigt, dadurch bekommen ich natürlich den Veteranen Status nicht, hab jetzt solang mich dadurch geklickt, bis ich irgendwo mal meinen BF2 Namen gefunden habe, sobald ich wieder auf dieses neuartige Origin Gedöhns komme ist der Name nicht mehr da, ist doch ein Witz!!


 
Nochmal:
Du brauchst keinen Veteranen-Status. Du musst auch keinen Newsletter abonnieren. 
Die einzigen zwei Sachen die Du brauchst sind:
- Ein Battlefield Spiel bei EA oder Origin registrieren
- Glück haben

Wie gesagt, ich habe nur BFBC 2 bei Origin und direkt auf der EA-Seite (weiß nicht obs das Gleiche ist, aber ich habs gemacht) registriert. Hab keinen Veteranen-Status und keinen Newsletter abonniert. Und hatte gestern meine Einladung bekommen. 

Wird wahrscheinlich unter allen Besitzer irgendeines Battlefields ausgelost. Also macht euch net verrückt. Die Open-Beta naht.


----------



## G0D-L1K3 (24. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe keine Ahnung warum, aber ich hab kein einziges Battlefield-Spiel und wurde trotzdem zur Alpha eingeladen 

Ich hab nur Medal of Honor Tier 1, aber das ist das einzige Spiel auf meinem Account.


----------



## T-I3ag (24. Juli 2011)

G0D-L1K3 schrieb:


> Also ich habe keine Ahnung warum, aber ich hab kein einziges Battlefield-Spiel und wurde trotzdem zur Alpha eingeladen
> 
> Ich hab nur Medal of Honor Tier 1, aber das ist das einzige Spiel auf meinem Account.


 
Ist auch von EA/DICE und ist quasi ein Spin-Off von Battlefield. Wenn auch etwas misslungen. Einige Sachen wurden auch von MoH übernommen, z.B. das Waffen-Auswahl- und Upgrade-Menü. Natürlich optisch verbessert.


----------



## XIII30 (24. Juli 2011)

Schön ich hab bf 2,bf1942,bfbc2 und bekomm keine einladung ....
Find ich echt toll sowas !!!


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Juli 2011)

fast 2 millionen battlefield 1942 und 2,5 millionen bf_bc2 verkauft...

denk ihr wirklich jeder bekommt da ne einladung? es gibt 1000 plätze oder so.. *kopf schüttel*


----------



## Tungdil1232 (24. Juli 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem.ich versuche die ganze zeit mich für den Battlefield 3: Closed Alpha Trial-Test einzutragen,bekomme aber dann die ganze Zeit angezeigt, dass ich die Anforderungen nicht erfülle.Ich habe mich sowohl beim newsletter angemeldet als auch origins gedownloadet und bf_bc2 registriert.habe ich irgendwas übersehen oder muss man sich da gar net eintragen?


----------



## T-I3ag (24. Juli 2011)

Tungdil1232 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem.ich versuche die ganze zeit mich für den Battlefield 3: Closed Alpha Trial-Test einzutragen,bekomme aber dann die ganze Zeit angezeigt, dass ich die Anforderungen nicht erfülle.Ich habe mich sowohl beim newsletter angemeldet als auch origins gedownloadet und bf_bc2 registriert.habe ich irgendwas übersehen oder muss man sich da gar net eintragen?



Man könnte sich einfach mal die Mühe machen und die Posts der Vorgänger durchlesen.
Wenn Du noch nicht mal in der Lage bist wenigstens diese Seite des Threads zu lesen, hast Du auch keinen verdient!!!!


----------



## XIII30 (24. Juli 2011)

Tungdil1232 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem.ich versuche die ganze zeit mich für den Battlefield 3: Closed Alpha Trial-Test einzutragen,bekomme aber dann die ganze Zeit angezeigt, dass ich die Anforderungen nicht erfülle.Ich habe mich sowohl beim newsletter angemeldet als auch origins gedownloadet und bf_bc2 registriert.habe ich irgendwas übersehen oder muss man sich da gar net eintragen?




Ohne email von ea kommst da nicht weiter ! Braucht man ne einladung und sehr sehr sehr viel glück


----------



## immortal15 (24. Juli 2011)

der newsletter und veteranen status ist egal für dne invite der kommt zufällig , kumpel von mir hat heute einen bekommen der hat nicht ein battlefield spiel....findet es sogar kacke ....wahr aber mit seiner email bei ea angemeldet zack bf3 alfa einladung ........frage mich auch was da verkert ist bei den jungs


----------



## immortal15 (24. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> fast 2 millionen battlefield 1942 und 2,5 millionen bf_bc2 verkauft...
> 
> denk ihr wirklich jeder bekommt da ne einladung? es gibt 1000 plätze oder so.. *kopf schüttel*


 
na dann will ich gefälligst einen von den 1000 haben


----------



## epitaph119 (26. Juli 2011)

immortal15 schrieb:


> der newsletter und veteranen status ist egal für dne invite der kommt zufällig , kumpel von mir hat heute einen bekommen der hat nicht ein battlefield spiel....findet es sogar kacke ....wahr aber mit seiner email bei ea angemeldet zack bf3 alfa einladung ........frage mich auch was da verkert ist bei den jungs


 Ähm selbst schuld würd ich mal sagen...nimm halt deine eigene Adresse


----------

